# Luciano Berio's Sinfonia - 1st or 2nd version?



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

I have both the earlier four movement version of this harrowing but potent work conducted by Berio with the (original?) Swingle Singers and the New York Philharmonic on LP (now transferred to a FLAC file by an accommodating friend) and the revised five movement version conducted by Pierre Boulez with the New Swingle Singers and the French National Orchestra.

Although generally not one to second guess a composer's second thoughts, I'm really not sure the revision was necessary. After that wild ride of the 3rd movement, I'm not sure where you can go, except with the wind-down coda of the original version. The fifth movement in the revision seems like too much of a muchness. I'll keep listening to see if I can get it, but so far I prefer the original.

Agree or disagree?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, as a piece that comments on the symphony genre as a whole, it's somewhat fitting that there be a "finale problem", wouldn't you say? My favorite movement is actually the Second, though the Third is certainly a postmodern tour-de-force. It's been a while since I've heard the piece without the Fifth movement, so I usually think of it as the true finale...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Different strokes. Like Berio, I find the "extra" movement enhances. Eotvos (rec. 2004) does it for me. :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have both the composer-led Columbia LP and the Erato Boulez CD. The Erato does nothing for me


----------

